# Anti Roll bar bushes



## a3turboquattro (Jan 29, 2006)

Audi A3 Quattro 180bhp
The roll bar in my a3 keeps coming loose in its mounts. There is a plastic colour that fits inside the bush keeps sliding out casuing the bar to become loose. 
I figure i need to get new rubber mounts as they look a little worn, but the platic collar is all craked and i can't see how you could put a new one on as it wont fit over the end of the roll bar? Do the new ones come with some way of splitting them to fit them over?


----------

